# NodeServ Presents NodeControl - In-House panel -PREVIEW-



## Jade (Apr 9, 2014)

NodeServ is happy to share with you a preview of their new in-house control panel, which will be launching here within the next week.

This panel has been kept top secret until now, where photos can be found below which show the different utilities the panel has.

We also have a new logo as you will be able to tell from the images below, which we will be rolling out with a brand new website design in the coming week or two.

We now also have our own direct allocation with ARIN for IP space as well.



*Panel Features:*


Complete power control, start, stop, reboot, anytime.Rescue System
Automated OS Reloads
rDNS
Resource Graphs


----------



## MannDude (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks sharp!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks great!  Can't wait to give it a shot!


----------



## peterw (Apr 10, 2014)

I like the clear design. Everything is visiable at the first click. Hope you did some security audits.


----------



## Virtovo (Apr 10, 2014)

Using an existing product at the backend or front/back written in house?


----------



## Raymii (Apr 10, 2014)

Will it be open source, free or paid for?


----------



## MartinD (Apr 10, 2014)

Raymii said:


> Will it be open source, free or paid for?


He didn't say they were releasing it as it's just "in-house"


----------



## Asama (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks amazing, great work!


----------



## Prestige (Apr 10, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Using an existing product at the backend or front/back written in house?


I think it has some backend software, as the button's text (Issue Reboot, Issue Shutdown, Dropdown in OS Reload) is the same as the ServerComplete control panel.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Apr 10, 2014)

This is amazing. The UI is pretty clean and beautiful. Navigation system is awesome. Good work


----------



## Jade (Apr 10, 2014)

Prestige said:


> I think it has some backend software, as the button's text (Issue Reboot, Issue Shutdown, Dropdown in OS Reload) is the same as the ServerComplete control panel.


We utilize Proxmox in the backend.

NodeControl is very similar to SC because it was developed in a partnership between us. It is common knowledge that we colocate our servers within the SC cage and utilize the SC network for our services in Jacksonville. The partnership is in no way involves any share of ownership and SC has no interest in NS. We are entirely separate companies.

When I began working at GoRACK a couple of months ago, Daniel w/SC and I began talking and found that we work very well together, and we formed a partnership to jointly develop a VPS control panel. While SC's iteration is integrated fully within their custom billing/support system, ours is entirely standalone and separate.


----------



## Navyn (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice look ...


----------



## ExonHost (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks nice.


----------



## drmike (Apr 12, 2014)

Gimme dat panel!

I need to start up a company down there and curry some favor.

Glad to see more panel diversity.


----------



## Jade (Apr 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Gimme dat panel!
> 
> I need to start up a company down there and curry some favor.
> 
> Glad to see more panel diversity.


Glad you like it  If you're looking to visit you should


----------



## OffshoreBox (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks nice. Good job on the logo too!


----------

